# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Why so quiet?

## EL-Ziggy

I haven't seen much of the Pit Crew lately. I took Apollo out for some cage maintenance and snapped a few pics.

----------

_Reinz_ (03-12-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (03-12-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Those are some beauties Zig!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-12-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Magnificent !! Absolute stunners <3 ps I spy your trying ying yang

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-12-2016)

----------


## Terminal

Really nice ziggy.  Because of you I was going to pick up a bull but because the wifey didn't like the head of bulls we are going to go with a CP.  Really enjoy your posts.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-12-2016)

----------

